# [SOLVED] [B] Acer D2D Recovery not working[/B]



## angel-king (Dec 1, 2009)

I have an *Acer Aspire 5735z notebook* which came with vista and *Acer eRecovery so, I burn't recovery disks (2 of them)* but when I tried to recover it from disks it asked for a third disk I didn't had one so, I turned to *D2D Recovery option* which says when you boot up instantly a logo shows where you have to *press <Alt> F10 so I pressed it but noting happened.* I am looking for *easy steps advice since I'm a newbie*:1angel: so, can't:4-dontkno do a lot of *technical stuff.*
*ANY ONE HELP*
*Is there any expert or person out there reads this and at least tell me that he has no idea what I'm talking about so, I can have peace of mind:upset:....*


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: [B] Acer D2D Recovery not working[/B]*

you need to be holding down alt - f10 as soon as you start the boot up. and hold until the recovery screen appears.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [B] Acer D2D Recovery not working[/B]*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html


----------



## angel-king (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: [B] Acer D2D Recovery not working[/B]*

:1angel:my mistake forgot to tell you guys that i downgraded it to xp as well not just want to restore it but upgrade it as well:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [B] Acer D2D Recovery not working[/B]*

what op.system are you trying to achieve


----------

